# sweet/candy buffet



## tmr1234

any 1 having a sweet/candy buffet?

I was reading abou them yesterday and iam gunna do 1 they look so good and you can eat as much sweets as you want :happydance:

just need to find some big glass jars and sweets to fill them


----------



## RedRose19

well me and my mom can make reallly good chocolates and sweets and were gonna make our own type of thingy.. :D we might do chocs and sweets for favours


----------



## katieandbump

Yeah we're having one can't wait i'm going to be eviling everyone all nigh that lingers round it want to take some home after lol. x


----------



## Arlandria

Just sweets & candy???

I might have a section - but tbh i'd rather not do too much as the kids in our family are hyper enough as it is last thing I want to do if fuel them! lol

Might have the odd glass bowl :lol:


----------



## pinkmummy

LOL Cassandra I'm the same Caitlin's hyper enough without fuelling her with sweets!!

A friend of mine who got married last year had this and its a brilliant idea!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not getting married but I would love to go to a wedding that had that!


----------



## Kimboowee

Yess! My garage has been taken over with boxes of goodies!!

Though it is a right pain finding bowls big enough so if anyone has any tips cos I only have 9 weeks so may end up having to buy the plastic jars as there in bags atm!


----------



## lynne192

OH sounds like a great idea i might try and fit one in my budget as i have a huge sweet tooth :D


----------



## Vici

We're having one :D My back cupboard is filled with sweeties and different shaped vases lol x


----------



## Arlandria

I'd love to see piccies if anyone has got some x


----------



## Vici

2 tics, i think i have one :) (not of mine obviously lol) x


----------



## Vici

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/cake_flowers_30_m.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

OOOOOOHHHHHHH I can see why now these are a hit, looks lush!! 

Might add a few sweetie treats now :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

we are deffo go for this but dnt know weather to do a mix cloure 1 or a red and white 1 think we will go for a mix more colure


----------



## Mrsfaram

I did one at our wedding in March and it was a huge hit!! My mom wanted to do everything in our colors, teal and brown, but i insisted on the pixie sticks as well. Here are some pics...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31556790&id=168300082

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31556620&id=168300082

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31556618&id=168300082

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31556615&id=168300082

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31556615&id=168300082


----------



## Mrsfaram

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx99/mrsfaram/Wedding/70-1.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx99/mrsfaram/Wedding/75-1.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx99/mrsfaram/Wedding/73-1.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx99/mrsfaram/Wedding/71-1.jpg


----------



## Kimboowee

Mine isn't colour co-ordinated, I'd be stuck if it was!


----------



## polo_princess

MMMMM they look scrummy!!


----------



## missmousemum2

What a great idea! Mrsfaram - looks awesome! :thumbup: Matches what i think will be my colourscheme too ------ Oooh got me thinking now!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I am going to have one. Not sure if im going to do it myself or get someone to do it for us. I have had a quote

My colour scheme is black & white, i think it will be hard to keep with that colour though so may just get a selection of sweets


----------



## tmr1234

i was talking to my oh last night and we are gunna do a mix and get red ribbin to put around the vaese gunna start getting them every week or when i find a nice 1 and put them away


----------



## Arlandria

chelseaharvey said:


> I am going to have one. Not sure if im going to do it myself or get someone to do it for us. I have had a quote
> 
> My colour scheme is black & white, i think it will be hard to keep with that colour though so may just get a selection of sweets

Just out of curiosity, what do companies quote for something like this? xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Cassandra said:


> chelseaharvey said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have one. Not sure if im going to do it myself or get someone to do it for us. I have had a quote
> 
> My colour scheme is black & white, i think it will be hard to keep with that colour though so may just get a selection of sweets
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do companies quote for something like this? xxClick to expand...

I have been quoted between 300-500. This is for 160 people though

It will be much cheaper to do it myself - i think im starting to lean towards that save myself some money


----------



## polo_princess

Wow, would definatley be cheaper to do it yourself :shock:

You can buy a big tub of "penny sweets" from the wholesaler for £3 to £5!!


----------



## Kimboowee

polo_princess said:


> Wow, would definatley be cheaper to do it yourself :shock:
> 
> You can buy a big tub of "penny sweets" from the wholesaler for £3 to £5!!

Thats what I did - though I got quite a few more expensive sweets aswell it only came to £150!

I've been going through local charity shops to find vases and jars the last couple of days and hope to get them all for under £40 including decorations for the table

Under £200 ain't bad to fatten up 120 people =]


----------



## missmousemum2

Well I was toying with the idea of a chocolate fountain (but froma purely selfish point of view - was startign to think not cos i'd be too scared to indulge in case i got it on my dress! haha) but was thinking that for less than the hire of that would be, we could have quite an impressive spread..... 

What do you guys think about having little bags and ribbons with tags with bride and groom names and then people can make their own favours? Like a penny mixture favour kind of thing?


----------



## RedRose19

i showed my oh and he thinks its a good idea so were gonna do it aswell prob red, silver and white as thats our colours :D


----------



## Arlandria

chelseaharvey said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelseaharvey said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have one. Not sure if im going to do it myself or get someone to do it for us. I have had a quote
> 
> My colour scheme is black & white, i think it will be hard to keep with that colour though so may just get a selection of sweets
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do companies quote for something like this? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have been quoted between 300-500. This is for 160 people though
> 
> It will be much cheaper to do it myself - i think im starting to lean towards that save myself some moneyClick to expand...

WOW!!!! Definately cheaper to do it yourself surely! xx


----------



## hazzabeanie

ive seen these they look yummy i want them at my wedding but oh said no soo im working on it lol xx


----------



## welshcowgirl

hi.

we had one for our wedding in may... everybody loved it!!!

we just went to the wholesalers for most of our sweets, and asda do jars with lids on for £1, obv took lids of when all set up.

I cant remeber how much we paid to set it up, but didnt cost much, and we just had a selection of allsorts. xx


----------



## hevGsd

I love this idea! Im definalty going to do it! :happydance:

We have a alot of South African family coming that havnt been back to South Africa since they moved here 10 years ago so will be really nice to get some African sweeties aswell :thumbup: Our wedding theme is African BTW :flower:


----------

